
Quirky Files for Bankruptcy While Flextronics Puts Up a $15M Bid for Wink - ggonweb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/22/quirky-files-for-bankruptcy-while-flextronics-puts-up-a-15m-bid-for-wink/
======
ggonweb
Is there a similar or alternate platform similar to Quirky?

